# (CLOSED) K.K. has left, but the meteor shower is still going!



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

I've also left out DIY cards, but be warned that none of them are rare or... really even worth trading at all, heh.

Please only stay and wish up to 20. You won't get more fragments past that, anyway!

Post here with your character and island names and I'll DM you a code!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come please  Is celeste there by chance?


----------



## xchristy (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi I would love to visit I’m Christy from te fiti!


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> I'd love to come please  Is celeste there by chance?


No, unfortunately. 

I can send you a code if you post your character and island name!


----------



## secretlyenvious (Apr 18, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> No, unfortunately.
> 
> I can send you a code if you post your character and island name!


Oops my bad. Debz from Moka Bay


----------



## Vadim (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to visit! IGN is Vadim and Island is Alinos!


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Phoebe from Sfienrow.


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 18, 2020)

lemon from lemongrove!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 18, 2020)

may i visit please? candor from hope haven!


----------



## MoeLover (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to visit also! I'm Alyssa from Honeycup!


----------



## Andyko (Apr 18, 2020)

Is it still up? Andy from Corona here


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey if this is still available I’d love to come
Courtney from sunnygrove


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

Still up, but it could be a bit! Stars are taking their time ATM, so the queue is taking a while...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

Queue is now completely open!


----------



## sollux (Apr 18, 2020)

if this is still open i'd like to visit!
kai from kyoshi ^^


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 18, 2020)

I’d like to stop by in a few minutes!


----------



## brangein (Apr 18, 2020)

Arya from FairyTail~~ I'd love to come!! Ty!


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

mkyoshi7 said:


> I’d like to stop by in a few minutes!


Just let me know your character and island name when you're ready!


----------



## jynxy87 (Apr 18, 2020)

I would love to come. I am Kelly from Quafiki


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

Queue is open again!


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 18, 2020)

hey there, how do we access the queue?


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 18, 2020)

I'd love to come!

Islander: Lucia
Island: Lilac Cove


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 18, 2020)

me too!
name: Merka
island: Clarity


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

Dandixandii said:


> hey there, how do we access the queue?


I'm keeping track of it manually! Just tell me your character and island name and I'll let you know when you're up!


----------



## Dandixandii (Apr 18, 2020)

My character name is Allie and I'm from SakuraCity


----------



## drchoo (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to visit.

IGN: Choo
Island name: Choo Isle


----------



## atriosocool (Apr 18, 2020)

Can i come visit? Atrio from atrioverse


----------



## Sammr (Apr 18, 2020)

Id love to come! Im Sammy from Grigio!


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

Queue is wide open again!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 18, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## flurrybuster (Apr 18, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> Would love to come by!


Just let me know your character and island names!


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 18, 2020)

Please can I come? Vix from Ostara.


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 18, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> Just let me know your character and island names!



IGN: Savannah
Town: Lublin


----------

